# schon kde 4.2 installiert?

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Hat schon mal jemand kde 4.2 installiert. Ich würde gern wissen, ob es durchkompilliert. Habe jetzt 4.1.4 will nicht zum Schluß mit einem zerschossenen WM dasitzen.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab alle Betas von KDE 4.2 drauf gehabt, grad kompiliert 4.2 final. Sollte das genauso gut laufen, wie die Testversionen, solltest du keine Probleme haben. Allerdings hab ich kein anderes KDE auf dem Rechner, mit Parallelinstallationen hatte ich arge Probleme (aber vielleicht haben sie das ja mittlerweile in den Griff bekommen).

----------

## manuels

Bei mir waren in allen Ebuilds die falsche Dateigröße der kdebase-runtime-4.2.0.tar.bz2 eingetragen.

Selbst nach ein emerge --sync hat nichts gebracht, also musste ich alles von Hand ändern   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Plasma hat eine dunkelgraue Schrift auf schwarzen Hintergrund und KWin mäckert bei Beryl-Effekten... naja, hab mir schon ein bisschen mehr erwartet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich warte noch etwas. Möglicherweise sind noch nicht alle ebuilds in portage.

----------

## franzf

Bei mir hat es eigentlich auf Anhieb funktioniert. Bis auf einen fehlenden Patch in libkpgp und einer nicht existenten Abhängigkeit zu Okular (app-text/ebook-tools), was allerdings mitllerweile beides schon behoben ist.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe es jetzt auch installiert. Hat optisch etwas gewonnen, aber Dolphin scheint recht unstabil. Besonders die Fortschrittsanzeige beim Kopieren kackt ab, so das man nicht weiss, ob der Kopiervorgang abgeschlossen ist oder nicht.

----------

## Ampheus

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Bei mir waren in allen Ebuilds die falsche Dateigröße der kdebase-runtime-4.2.0.tar.bz2 eingetragen.
> 
> Selbst nach ein emerge --sync hat nichts gebracht, also musste ich alles von Hand ändern  
> 
> Plasma hat eine dunkelgraue Schrift auf schwarzen Hintergrund und KWin mäckert bei Beryl-Effekten... naja, hab mir schon ein bisschen mehr erwartet.

 

Hast du kdebase-desktoptheme installiert? Wenn nein würde das deine Plasma-Layout Probleme erklären  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Habe es jetzt auch installiert. Hat optisch etwas gewonnen, aber Dolphin scheint recht unstabil. Besonders die Fortschrittsanzeige beim Kopieren kackt ab, so das man nicht weiss, ob der Kopiervorgang abgeschlossen ist oder nicht.

 

die kackt nicht ab, sondern blendet sich aus.

schau mal ins systray, da gibts bei solchen notifications ein neues icon ("i" wie info). klick drauf und du hast deinen fortschritt wieder.

Probier mal das hier zum kennenlernen:

```
kdialog --passivepopup "Message" --title "title"
```

Klick auf i um ein/auszublenden, auf das "x" im dialog zum schließen.

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

habs auch schon drauf. Parallel zu kde-4.1 und 3.10. Läuft einwandfrei.

Grüße

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du kdebase-desktoptheme installiert? Wenn nein würde das deine Plasma-Layout Probleme erklären 

 

Tatsache, danke!

Kannst du mir auch noch sagen, warum yakuake immer seine Einstellungen vergisst?

EDIT: quoting

----------

## Phollux

Hi,

Also ich hab' es mir nun parallel zu 4.1.4 installiert.

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass im Dolphin die Buchstaben ö/ä/ü in den Ordner-Namen durch ein schwarzes Ei mit einem Fragezeichen ersetzt werden und ich in meinem Kopete absolut nur noch Jabber ans laufen bekomme (weder ICQ noch MSN/Yahoo oder sonst was sind verfügbar), bin ich wirklich zufrieden.  :Wink: 

Hat die besagten Probleme mit Dolphin und Kopete sonst noch Jemand? Also ich habe ja nichts dagegen, wenn man allgemein auf Jabber missioniert, nur geht mir das dann doch ein wenig zu schnell.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## franzf

 *Phollux wrote:*   

> und ich in meinem Kopete absolut nur noch Jabber ans laufen bekomme (weder ICQ noch MSN/Yahoo oder sonst was sind verfügbar)

 

Verfügbar sind sie schon, musst nur das USE-Flag aktivieren.

```
* kde-base/kopete

    gentoo:                  3.5.6-r2(~) 3.5.8 3.5.9 3.5.10(~) {:3.5} 4.1.4(~) {:4.1} 4.2.0(~r)* {:4.2}

    Homepage:                http://www.kde.org/

    Description:             KDE multi-protocol IM client

    Herds:                   kde

    Use flags:               addbookmarks alias autoreplace -bonjour contactnotes -debug -gadu -groupwise highlight history htmlhandbook jabber -jingle -kdeprefix -latex -meanwhile -msn nowlistening -oscar -otr pipes privacy -qq ssl statistics -testbed texteffect translator urlpicpreview -webpresence -winpopup -wlm -yahoo Build Options: split strip
```

Wie man das macht (und einiges mehr) findest du im Gentoo Systemdokumentation

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Falls es unklar ist: das Protokoll von ICQ heißt Oscar.

----------

## powerflo

Nein, ich hab KDE 4.2 noch nicht installiert, hab es aber vor.

Dazu noch eine Frage: in dem Gentoo KDE 4.X Guide ist ja die Variante mit den Sets beschrieben und mit dem kde-meta Packet. Auf welche Art ist es am besten zum installieren?

powerflo

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich benutzte porthole. Haken an die Pakete und ab gehts.

----------

## Phollux

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Phollux wrote:*   und ich in meinem Kopete absolut nur noch Jabber ans laufen bekomme (weder ICQ noch MSN/Yahoo oder sonst was sind verfügbar) 
> 
> Verfügbar sind sie schon, musst nur das USE-Flag aktivieren.
> 
> 

 

Sind aktiviert, sowohl "msn" als auch "oscar"  :Wink: 

Eben das wundert mich ja. Mit dem parallel installierten Kopete-4.1.4 funktioniert es ja.

//Edit:

Hm, ok. Nachdem ich nun Kopete-4.1.4 (mitsamt meiner kde-4.1.4 Installation) runtergeworfen habe, funktionierts.

----------

## Alanceil

Falls du noch OTR haben willst, stell sicher dass du libotr 3.2.0 installiert hast, das kopete ebuild hat das bei mir nicht abgefangen.

Zum Thema: KDE 4.2 habe ich installiert, und es laeuft super. Ich bin richtig erstaunt vom Sprung 4.1 zu 4.2, wieviel Kinderkrankheiten die KDE Entwickler da loswerden konnten.

edit: Allerdings bin ich in ein Problem gelaufen dass beim Login nur die xterm kam, startkde wurde nicht ausgefuehrt. Die Loesung: chmod 755 /usr/share/config - das wird mit 700 erstellt, wodurch du beim Login das Skript '/usr/share/config/kdm/Xsession' als User nicht aufrufen kannst.

----------

## NightDragon

Also sollte jemand mal Probleme mit kwin haben, dass dieser ab und an abstürzt oder sonst irgendwie Probleme macht,

dann ist die xorg.conf die beste Anlaufstelle.

Ich musste in der Device-Section z. Bsp. "BackingStore" auf "false" setzten.

Hab lang gebraucht um raus zu finden wo der Hund begraben liegt.

also nur so als Tipp für den ein oder anderen...

----------

